# Norwegian: Valentine's Day Greetings



## Grefsen

In all my trips to Norway I've  never been there yet during the month of February and am curious to know how Valentine's Day is celebrated there.  I also have several close female friends I would like to send emails or SMSs to and would like to know what the common Valentine's Day greetings are.

 På forhånd takk for hjelpen!


----------



## sdr083

Valentine's Day is traditionally not celebrated in Norway, but cards and presents for Valentine's Day started appearing in the shops a few years ago.  Some people like it and celebrate it, some people think we should rather keep our own traditions alive and not be carried away by the shops' intents to import a tradition just to give us yet another reason to waste money (same thing goes for Halloween)...
I have never received a Valentine's Day greeting, so I'm sorry but I can't help you with that.


----------



## Grefsen

sdr083 said:


> Valentine's Day is traditionally not celebrated in Norway, but cards and presents for Valentine's Day started appearing in the shops a few years ago.  Some people like it and celebrate it, some people think we should rather keep our own traditions alive and not be carried away by the shops' intents to import a tradition just to give us yet another reason to waste money (same thing goes for Halloween)...


"Tusen takk for ditt raske svar *sdr083*.  Your reply has confirmed precisely what I thought was the case, that celebrating Valentine's Day is something relatively new in Norway like Halloween (more about this later in another thread - I don't want to get too far off topic here   ).  

BTW - I completely agree with you would much rather see Norwegians  keep their  "own traditions alive and not be carried away by the shops' intents to import a tradition...."


----------



## Grefsen

sdr083 said:


> I have never received a Valentine's Day greeting, so I'm sorry but I can't help you with that.



So how about using something short and simple like this in an email or SMS?

Kjære (kvinne navn),

Hilsen fra (hjem by) og takk for siste i Oslo!  Jeg håper at du har en veldig (eller kjempe) god "Valentine's" dag.  Vi skrives igjen snart!

Klem fra "Grefsen"

På forhånd takk for hjelpen!


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Grefsen said:


> So how about using something short and simple like this in an email or SMS?
> 
> Kjære (kvinnenavn),
> 
> Hilsen fra (hjemby) og takk for siste i Oslo!  Jeg håper at du har en veldig (eller kjempe) god fin (I think fin sounds better, but there's nothing inheritently wrong with god) ( "Valentine's" dag.  Vi skrives igjen snart!
> 
> Klem fra "Grefsen"
> 
> På forhånd takk for hjelpen!



A couple of corrections  That message sounds very fine by me.


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> A couple of corrections  That message sounds very fine by me.



Kult!  Tusen takk for hjelpen!


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> A couple of corrections  That message sounds very fine by me.


How common is it now in Norway to use the compound word *'Valentinesdag' *for "Valentine's Day?"


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> How common is it now in Norway to use the compound word *'Valentinesdag' *for "Valentine's Day?"


 

We use "valentinsdag" (with one 'e' less). That's very common.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Some poeple might also say Alle hjertens dag ( all hearts day).


----------

